# Examforce CramMaster, Worth it?



## ChrisJ (May 24, 2001)

I've been cramming for the A+ for about a week now and was thinking about getting the ExamForce CramMaster software for practice testing and was wondering if anyone has used this software or heard anything about it? Is it worth the $200 or is there something that would be more recommended? Thanks for reading my post.

Chris


----------

